# Shaving Videos.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*A Straight Razor Shaving Tutorial, trim round a Mustache Goatee.​*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*DOVO Straight Razor Shave.*

*This Time A Full Shave with a DOVO Straight Razor.​*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Shaving With a Shavette.​*The cheap intro to straight shaving for a taster.​


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Lynn Abrams Beginners straight Razor Shave*

*The Hone Meister Lynn Abrams, Beginners guide to Straight Razor Shaving.​*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Straight Razor Bevel Setting*

*This is why Lynn Abrams is the Hone Meister.​*
*So this is if your really into straight razors and have or want stones to restore the bevel to razors rather than sending them off to be done.

If anything it will show you whats involved when you send off your razor for bevel setting.*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Lynn Abrams Honing.*

*As with the above video this is the Hone Meister Lynn Abrams showing his Honing Skills makes a darn good guide if your looking to do your own or again want to know whats involved when you send it off.​*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Safety Razor Shaving*

*Safety Razor Shave.





*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Beginners Guide to Safety Razors.*

*Beginners Guide to Safety Razor Shaving.​*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Mantics 10 Minute Traditional Wet Shave.*

*Mantics 10 Minute Traditional Shave.

Bit Old so sound quality a bit tinny.​*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Better Neck Shave*

*Mantics Better Neck Shaving Guide.





*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Mantic's Travel Shaving*

*A Guide to Travel Shaving.​*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*After Shave's & Balm's*

*A Guide to Aftershave's & Balm's.





*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Nick Shaves Beginners Guide.*

*Nick Shaves Beginners Guide to Safety Razor Shaving.​*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Executive Shaving Traditional Wet Shave*

*Traditional Wet Shaving Advice from Glasgow Company Executive Shaving.
​*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ginger Nut Shaving Vid's.*

*Ginger Nut Shaving Video's​*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Traditional Shaving Evangelist.. His Top 18 Shaving Soaps.​*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Nick Shaves.

His Fave Soaps & Creams.





*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Traditional Shaving Evangelist.

Something a Little Different His 10 Least Fave shaving products​*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*T.S.E.

Top 5 Soaps & Razors.





*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*T.S.E.

His Top 5 Luxury Shaving Cream/Soap's.





*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*How to Shave Your Head.​*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Adjustable Safety Razors​*


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

PaulH shaving with the Merkur Slant 39C


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Was Watching Some of Pauls videos again and debating on posting some up, and as Mike has posted up Pauls latest i though heck ill post up some of his others, especially as Paul does what i have always meant to do but never have. Remember watching him starting out and how he has gradually been bitten by the bug and amassing a razor etc collection.
*


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)




----------

